# Vapour Mountain Juices



## LFC (19/12/14)

Hi, looking for VM juices in the Centurion/Randburg areas.

VM4 12mg in particular.

Thanks


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

Hi there @LFC 
have you had an opportunity to check out the vapour mountain website. They do deliver to where you are.
unfortunately they are closing from the 19th so you might have to wait till the new year before you can order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Hi, looking for VM juices in the Centurion/Randburg areas.
> 
> VM4 12mg in particular.
> 
> Thanks



Have to order from Vapour Mountain directly (http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/) - but you have to jump, I think today is the last day they take new orders.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (19/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hi there @LFC
> have you had an opportunity to check out the vapour mountain website. They do deliver to where you are.
> unfortunately they are closing from the 19th so you might have to wait till the new year before you can order.


Thanks, yeah had a look but they are closing and wanted some VM4 for the holidays, was hoping someone local has some stock.

Might just have to wait it out


----------



## Marzuq (19/12/14)

LFC said:


> Thanks, yeah had a look but they are closing and wanted some VM4 for the holidays, was hoping someone local has some stock.
> 
> Might just have to wait it out



thats a pity. PM Oupa and see if he is taking orders and sending them out before christmas. maybe you get lucky. I vape vm4 daily and its awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------

